# Solved: iMovie



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

How do I get my movie from iMove project window to the desktop or to DVD. Please can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You didn't say which version of iMovie, but you aren't just looking for the Export option in the Share menu?
(can't be that simple  )

Share to iDVD is still present in the newest iMovie. You either use Share to Media Browser in Share menu, or right click on your project and the option to Share to iDVD is in the popup menu that appears.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks that solved it


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I now find that my movie is too large for a DVD, for some reason it has trebled in size. Can you tell me why this happen?


----------



## jimmyhelu (Aug 24, 2012)

Since yesterday, every time i try to open iMovie it instantly crashes, right at the moment i click the icon in the dash,


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

What or where is the icon in the dash?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I now find that my movie is too large for a DVD, for some reason it has trebled in size. Can you tell me why this happen?


What format and resolution was the source material?
MPEG2 (which DVDs use) isn't as efficient and your material might be too big after conversion.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is MP4 but don't know the resolution


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> It is MP4 but don't know the resolution


Great little utility for finding out all about video and audio codecs properties of a file: http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en

There are cheaper tools for doing the same (even using ffmpeg) but for only $0.99 this one is the best I've seen.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------

